# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Over the top prices at Bunnings

## METRIX

It's started, massive prices on rubbish components (well it's always been this way, but this one is blatantly obvious) 
Happen to be passing by the plumbing section at Bunnings, (I was looking for some soft solder and flux so I could do my own plumbing)  :Biggrin:  I could  not believe what I saw. 
HOW EXPENSIVE are these fittings, I'm sure when  they used to stock Australian made IPLEX these were around $2. 
You cannot tell me you can justify $8 - $9 per fitting, and of course they don't stock any other brand other than Holeman ?

----------


## Marc

Bunnings electrical and plumbing section is for the DIYer since the trade does not buy there. So if it's me and I need ONE bend I would say cool just $8 ... and that is the market for Bunnings.

----------


## Spottiswoode

It's a conspiracy with the plumbing industry. If I go and add up all the parts I need it's going to be very close in price to getting an actual tradie. Problem with that theory is that plumbers that are able to do little bits of work and charge appropriately and turn up on time are actually made of hens teeth.

----------


## Bros

Can't comment on the prices shown but last year I bought a Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Air Cond from Bunnings cheaper than I could buy I anywhere locally or on line and that is without adding freight. They don't sell them here anymore only the lower quality AKAI.
Two yrs ago I had to change my HW system and with a mate getting it for me with his trade account I paid around $40 more for the same thing from a trade outlet than Bunnings.
I recently bought a Makita kit and I searched the net and I could not get it cheaper on the net than locally. If I bought it on the net I would have had to pay freight which isn't cheap. Bunnings do sell electrical tools with part numbers different to those from tool stores but I compared like with like
As for the electrical they have a very limited range and it is Arlec and HPM they sell, very few electricians buy those brands.
Like everything you have to shop around and check your prices. 
I don't have shares in Westfarmers.

----------


## OBBob

I mentioned elsewhere that the waterproofing prices are OTT.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Bunnings electrical and plumbing section is for the DIYer since the trade does not buy there. So if it's me and I need ONE bend I would say cool just $8 ... and that is the market for Bunnings.

  pretty much.
and they think to themselves, price guarantee, so why bother price checking at just $8
... cause they would price match - 10%, so $8 must be in the ballpark.

----------


## Marc

I am not into shares but if I had that inclination I would buy wesfarmers shares and the 4 banks quick smart. Nothing wrong with that.  
As for  Bunnings prices, I always said they are not cheap. Sure they have occasional good prices on some items, sometimes even great prices. But for plumbing stuff or electrical, go to a plumbers supplies or a electrical wholesaler anyday. 
Unless you are in a hurry, need one and the brand does not matter.
As for HPM I draw the line there. :Annoyed:

----------


## Bros

Something that has always intrigued me is do Bunnings own the stock or is it just a store front for the many suppliers who get paid when the item is sold.

----------


## Whitey66

Hey Metrix, you aren't getting these sewer bends confused with the stormwater ones are you?  https://www.bunnings.com.au/holman-9...elbow_p4770334

----------


## OBBob

> Something that has always intrigued me is do Bunnings own the stock or is it just a store front for the many suppliers who get paid when the item is sold.

  Could be a bit of both. In some sections you notice external suppliers filling and tidying the shelves.

----------


## johnc

They own the stock, however they have all sorts of arrangements with suppliers which include in some cases return with full refund if the can't shift it. As for people putting stuff on shelves that will be merchandisers making sure their stock is displayed and the store has enough stock, the world of retail is a murky one in which it is hard sometimes to spot where things start and end in the supply chain.

----------


## cyclic

> They own the stock, however they have all sorts of arrangements with suppliers which include in some cases return with full refund if the can't shift it. As for people putting stuff on shelves that will be merchandisers making sure their stock is displayed and the store has enough stock, the world of retail is a murky one in which it is hard sometimes to spot where things start and end in the supply chain.

  All major outlets charge the supplier for shelving space as well as positioning of items in the best (eye of sight) places, as well as advertising.
As for bunnings bend prices, 5,15,30, 60, and 90 degree bends have, and will always be, more expensive than 45 degree bends for the simple reason 45 bends are the biggest seller, although maybe not at bunnings, but certainly in the trade stores.
Same as 45 junctions are usually less expensive than 85 degree junctions.

----------


## Bros

> I am not into shares but if I had that inclination I would buy wesfarmers shares and the 4 banks quick smart. Nothing wrong with that.

  I didn't want you to think I had Westfarmers shares as I was putting a positive slant on Bunnings.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Woohoo another Bunnings bashing thread!  :Toot:   :Cheerleader:   :Alpacacall:

----------


## CraigandKate

> They own the stock, however they have all sorts of arrangements with suppliers which include in some cases return with full refund if the can't shift it. As for people putting stuff on shelves that will be merchandisers making sure their stock is displayed and the store has enough stock, the world of retail is a murky one in which it is hard sometimes to spot where things start and end in the supply chain.

  Yep and they charge you for getting premium shelf locations, being in catalogues etc and want cash rebates for selling certain amounts. All while accepting anything at all as a warranty return and sending it back for credit.

----------


## METRIX

> Hey Metrix, you aren't getting these sewer bends confused with the stormwater ones are you?  https://www.bunnings.com.au/holman-9...elbow_p4770334

  
No, I'm comparing these exorbitant prices to when they used to stock quality Australian made fittings made by IPLEX, now they only stock Holeman, who is a manufacturer of crappy hose fittings

----------


## METRIX

> All major outlets charge the supplier for shelving space as well as positioning of items in the best (eye of sight) places, as well as advertising.
> As for bunnings bend prices, 5,15,30, 60, and 90 degree bends have, and will always be, more expensive than 45 degree bends for the simple reason 45 bends are the biggest seller, although maybe not at bunnings, but certainly in the trade stores.
> Same as 45 junctions are usually less expensive than 85 degree junctions.

  Are you sure, see below online prices for DWV 100mm plain bends, You can't tell me a Bunnings which must stock 100,000 of these fittings can be so much more expensive than a smaller online guy. 
 Bunnings $8.98 for a 100mm coupling COME ON NOW, there is about 0.1c worth of plastic in it.

----------


## Uncle Bob

It would be interesting to see what the trade price is on those Hoeman fittings are (any plumbers want to oblige?).

----------


## METRIX

> pretty much.
> and they think to themselves, price guarantee, so why bother price checking at just $8
> ... cause they would price match - 10%, so $8 must be in the ballpark.

  They will only price match like brand for like brand, nobody else sells a lot of the brands they stock as they are locked into stock Bunnings stores only, so you can't price match,

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Woohoo another Bunnings bashing thread!

  Haha  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> It would be interesting to see what the trade price is on those Hoeman fittings are (any plumbers want to oblige?).

  Good question, I would like to know what a plumber pays for an average 100mm plain bend from their supplier.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Good question, I would like to know what a plumber pays for an average 100mm plain bend from their supplier.

  I wouldn't expect anyone to own up on that one. I used to work in electrical wholesale and trade discounts depended on mainly volumes/turnover. Then there was the loyally rewards that make the Woolworths rewards look a lot worse than they are.

----------


## Bros

> They will only price match like brand for like brand, nobody else sells a lot of the brands they stock as they are locked into stock Bunnings stores only, so you can't price match,

  From my experience comparing battery tools is that there are very few model numbers that Bunnings sell that are available elsewhere. I was told but don't know if it is right that the Bunnings HPM electrical fittings are especially made for bunnings.

----------


## METRIX

> I wouldn't expect anyone to own up on that one. I used to work in electrical wholesale and trade discounts depended on mainly volumes/turnover. Then there was the loyally rewards that make the Woolworths rewards look alot worst than they are.

  Yep, secret plumbing business I suspect, lets wait and see, it's no secret, the parts are cheap like anything, you're paying for the knowledge and labour to put them together.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> secret plumbing business

   :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha

----------


## NZC

I went looking for a stud finder in Bunnings last week basically because it was 200m down the street from where I was working. Remembering the thread on here about a certain model whose name I can't recall. From memory it was around $60-70. Go look on the shelf, 99 bucks. Ah I think I'll pass.

----------


## OBBob

> I went looking for a stud finder in Bunnings last week basically because it was 200m down the street from where I was working. Remembering the thread on here about a certain model whose name I can't recall. From memory it was around $60-70. Go look on the shelf, 99 bucks. Ah I think I'll pass.

  Franklin. Yes, it's either gone up or there were sales on back at that time.

----------


## Marc

$50 on Amazon

----------


## Spottiswoode

> $50 on Amazon

   $50... and a week or more to get it.

----------


## Marc

Well ... if the poster changed his mind over $20 price hike clearly he is not in a hurry.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

When I bought my Makita cutoff saw (long time ago) I went to 5 or 6 other stores and Bunnings were the cheapest by far, even though they were on special at all other stores as well. 
These days I almost only go for the cheap 40 grit flap discs and maybe some Roundup/other weedkiller from Bunnings.
Not much else

----------


## cyclic

> Are you sure, see below online prices for DWV 100mm plain bends, You can't tell me a Bunnings which must stock 100,000 of these fittings can be so much more expensive than a smaller online guy. 
>  Bunnings $8.98 for a 100mm coupling COME ON NOW, there is about 0.1c worth of plastic in it.

  Obviously things have changed with online as opposed to 20 years ago.
Talking to the people at Tradelink a few months ago, they mentioned they do more with retail now than with trade, and this store is between 2 Bunnings stores about 3 k's each side of them so obviously some people are looking around rather than going to Bunnings. 
As for Bunnings prices, they will only go higher with the demise of Masters, and people will still pay.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Bunnings has a big advantage in being open for longer, and having lots of stuff. I do go to specialists, but the big green shed makes it to easy and on occasion I am prepared to pay the urgent/lazy tax.

----------


## Bros

Bunnings success is tapping into the DIY msrket which is huge. If you go into a plumbing supplier, electrical supplier, fastener supplier or any other of the trade outlets the first thing that greets you is a counter. Now I might want a wing wong for a goose's bridle and the person behind the counter goes and gets one and you say that't not what I want that is a widget not a wing wong which is what I think want. So to stop you looking like a goose you go to bunnings and find the wing wong at your leisure and not look like a goose.
It is the self service that sells as you can feel you the wing wong and see if it fits the gooses bridle and not go via another party.

----------


## Jon

> Bunnings success is tapping into the DIY msrket which is huge. If you go into a plumbing supplier, electrical supplier, fastener supplier or any other of the trade outlets the first thing that greets you is a counter. Now I might want a wing wong for a goose's bridle and the person behind the counter goes and gets one and you say that't not what I want that is a widget not a wing wong which is what I think want. So to stop you looking like a goose you go to bunnings and find the wing wong at your leisure and not look like a goose.
> It is the self service that sells as you can feel you the wing wong and see if it fits the gooses bridle and not go via another party.

  Yep 
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

The other thing (which may get me banned) ... is that if you go into somewhere like Reece to get a wing wong you are greeted by signs everywhere suggesting you're not acceptable unless you're a plumber ... and that it will all end in disaster. They are probably right to a fair extent ... but clearly that makes it easier to grab bits from Bunnings (if you happened to be a DIY plumber like Metrix).  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wing wongs and goose bridles......what do you guys get up to on the weekends.....?   :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

> The other thing (which may get me banned) ... is that if you go into somewhere like Reece to get a wing wong you are greeted by signs everywhere suggesting you're not acceptable unless you're a plumber ... and that it will all end in disaster. They are probably right to a fair extent ... but clearly that makes it easier to grab bits from Bunnings (if you happened to be a DIY plumber like Metrix).

   Not always the case. I go to Eagles plumbing supplies and they occasionally have some pretentious goose at the counter but most of the time they are very helpful even when my question usually makes it obvious I am not a plumber. The melange of languages in my brain does not help and sometimes, most of the time ... I don't remember the name of things so I describe them in the stupidest way, but still get some satisfaction from the guys at Eagle. 
It was not always the case. I remember some 20 years ago I was gathering materials to install a bidet in my 'to be built' ensuite. Eagle plumbing was my first port of call but was greeted with sneers and scoff and one guy even told me that "sometimes we get those people with things on their head asking for bidet but we send them away ... " Ahoum ... I touched my head in case I had my beret on it, but no, nothing, so had to go somewhere else.  :Rofl5:  
As for Bunnings' prices, If I know what I need I can go to the local Home Hardware run by asians that has better prices and they bend over backwards to serve you.

----------


## Bros

> As for Bunnings' prices, If I know what I need I can go to the local Home Hardware run by asians that has better prices and they bend over backwards to serve you.

   You're lucky as in most places the local hardware shop has had to bend over forwards when bunnings arrive. We had three hardware shops and two nurseries and they are all gone now.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> We had three hardware shops and two nurseries and they are all gone now.

  
Yeh same same but different here.
Tool shops, timber yards, nurseries, landscape suppliers......

----------


## phild01

I lost my local Home Hardware, a local Mitre 10 and just a few months ago another local hardware.

----------


## commodorenut

I've had good success with the plumbing outlets that I've used, and none of them have even questioned me.
First time I ever went into the plumber's co-op was in 2001 to look at taps with my wife - you could have picked us easily as a DIY renovating couple.
The reason we chose there, was that my plumber sent me there for the best prices, but I didn't even have to mention that to get great service. 
The taps had to be ordered in, and even when I picked them up they were helpful - suggesting how to not over-tighten them into the basin breech or I'd destroy the rubber on the end (these were 1/4 turn ceramic disc).  When I said "I'm leaving that up to the plumber" he was "oh, no worries, you won't need our advice then.  By the way, who are you using?"  I told him, and said he referred me down there, and he said he'd have knocked $50 off my $1200 bill if I hadn't already paid it (on the card). 
I questioned in my head if it was all talk, and after a quick think, I suggested maybe he could put $50 credit against my plumber's account there, and he agreed that was a good idea.  I told the plumber what happened, just so he wouldn't question the credit, and instead of accepting the gift in full (which I viewed as a referral reward), he said let's split it, and I'll knock $25 off your bill! 
I've been back several times for lots more bits - replacement garden taps (simply screwed in with a bit of tape, so I did them myself), the odd braided flex connecting hose, and some pipe for some simple backyard drainage I wanted to do (diverting water from a small verandah awning into the stormwater, instead of the pathway).  I've never been sneered at or questioned, and it's quite obvious I'm a DIY, as I only go there on Saturdays, and don't have the plumbing knowledge they do.  I've since found out several of the counter guys are ex-plumbers who can't work a physical job due to long-term injury or back issues, which is a smart thing for management to do. 
I've also been to a well-known branded outlet near work (when I can't wait for a Saturday) and had great service there too. 
I think if I was to start asking for copper pipe or compression fittings they might get a bit iffy.   
But in saying that, my day job revolves around motion & control - hydraulics, pneumatics, electro-mechanical etc, so I know my threads, how they seal, when sealant is needed, what type, how it works, and when to never use tape.

----------


## phild01

Have three local plumbing outlets, all been good.

----------


## phild01

Re-opened - a glitch it seems :Confused:

----------


## Marc

> You're lucky as in most places the local hardware shop has had to bend over forwards when bunnings arrive. We had three hardware shops and two nurseries and they are all gone now.

   Well ... Home Hardware is more than the local shop ... may be a local shop on steroids  :Smilie:  of course nothing like Bunnings. I hear that HH and Mitre10 are getting together ?

----------


## ringtail

> , and when to never use tape.

  like on anything hydraulic.

----------


## NZC

> Well ... if the poster changed his mind over $20 price hike clearly he is not in a hurry.

  Bought a pink one and it was only $46, and on the plus side I wont have to worry about anyone borrowing it.

----------


## phild01

> $50 on Amazon

  $50.89
Is that $US and is it free shipping to Aus?

----------


## goldie1

> Well ... Home Hardware is more than the local shop ... may be a local shop on steroids  of course nothing like Bunnings. I hear that HH and Mitre10 are getting together ?

   All done. Metcash who own mitre10 have bought Home timber and hardware from woolies but they will 
continue to trade as HT&H

----------


## commodorenut

> like on anything hydraulic.

   And you'd be surprised how many do.
If they're lucky, it's only a new filter or 2, but I've seen much worse.... 
Getting back to hardware stores - the local HT&H have been very good, but had a leaning more towards garden tools which seemed to dominate.  If you wanted anything, they'd have it, but it was a case of hide & seek.  Asking for something was never a prob - the staff knew where it all was.   
We used to have a Hudson, they were excellent - everything you could ever need, in a fairly small building - better range than B for the real hardware stuff.  I bought tonnes of stuff there.  Want a maple door jamb, no problem.  What about a narrow panel door for an odd size built in pantry (620mm from memory), off the shelf!   Never had to get anything ordered in. 
The local Hudson has now been co-branded, but I can't recall if it's M10 or HT&H they teamed with, but the staff are still the same good blokes (with decent knowledge too).  When I've sent my wife down there (due to the opening hours) they've always been helpful, and never once talked down to her.  I'll be supporting them as much as I can.  And on the rare occasion I've compared apples & apples with B (say on Corinthian doors) they've always been better priced, with the stock on hand.

----------


## ringtail

> And you'd be surprised how many do.
> If they're lucky, it's only a new filter or 2, but I've seen much worse....

  Yep. Amazing the damage a sliver of tape can do.

----------


## ringtail

Hudsons up here are pretty good but few and far between. Basically aimed at trade only too but public welcome of course.

----------


## Marc

> $50.89
> Is that $US and is it free shipping to Aus?

  Wow Phil not from the US, only from China. Ebay has a new international shipping program that is very cheap. They use a fright forwarder to approved countries from the US and the UK. When they first started they were frickin expensive but they are ery reasonable now. Bought a hog ring gun from the us and paid $38 for shipping.   Prosensor 710 Professional Stud Finder by Franklin Sensors w Level Ruler USA | eBay 
Shipping is $19 
You save $10 ... and of course it is not worth it.

----------


## Marc

Agree about Hudson. I miss the one we had around the corner from Bunnings, but we still have one in Campbelltown. Designed for trade and the staff know things well.

----------


## Marc

What happened to the overpriced stormwater bend?

----------


## phild01

> Wow Phil not from the US, only from China. Ebay has a new international shipping program that is very cheap. They use a fright forwarder to approved countries from the US and the UK. When they first started they were frickin expensive but they are ery reasonable now. Bought a hog ring gun from the us and paid $38 for shipping.   Prosensor 710 Professional Stud Finder by Franklin Sensors w Level Ruler USA | eBay  
> Shipping is $19 
> You save $10 ... and of course it is not worth it.

   The price I saw was on Amazon.

----------


## Marc

Sure Amazon has similar prices but the shipping is at the whim of the different suppliers. Sometimes you are lucky, other times they refuse to post. I use a freight forwarder for stuff worth shipping. Sometimes you are lucky and strike a bargain on ebay us and it is worth the shiping, other times not so much. I suppose if 10 people want one and buy 10, they get one for free so to speak. May be even a discount from the seller. 
I used US to OZ all the time, got a bosh range finder replaced under warranty but had to do the shipping myself. Sara from ustooz was very helpful.

----------


## METRIX

Masters may be out, here comes China Lesso Group Holdings, hopefully they have a different strategy to Masters lack of direction.  Chinese giant looms as potential Bunnings threat

----------


## Craigoss

We have a hudsons store in Newcastle too, they used to be the cheapest in town. Then they were bought out and all the prices got jacked out, haven't been back since.

----------


## sol381

Hudsons  were good.,. remember using them for everything in the 90s before bunnings got too big.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What happened to the overpriced stormwater bend?

  
Someone bought it?

----------


## METRIX

> Someone bought it?

  Opened an account with Reece, low and behold same sized bend, I could pickup quite a few for the price of one at BUNNING$

----------


## sol381

> Opened an account with Reece, low and behold same sized bend, I could pickup quite a few for the price of one at BUNNING$

  How much plumbing do you actually do on the job?

----------


## METRIX

> How much plumbing do you actually do on the job?

  None, the plumbers do it all, but Reece sell more than just plumbing fittings, also it's good to have an account there in case I need to pickup some emergency fittings etc.

----------


## sol381

Ahh ok.. not always a bunnings on every corner either..yet..

----------


## METRIX

Not quite, but almost, one they team up with Mc Donalds it's all over. 
Would you like fries with that drill

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I've never really bought reo, but I thought this seemed a bit steep  :Confused:  
 Considering the smooth R10 from OneSteel is about $1/M

----------


## havabeer

> I've never really bought reo, but I thought this seemed a bit steep  
>  Considering the smooth R10 from OneSteel is about $1/M

  i guess in their defense its more of when you just need "1 or 2" more bits, i guess your more willing to pay $20 for it and keep a job going then going to one steel (if there's one near by) and getting some

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> i guess in their defense its more of when you just need "1 or 2" more bits, i guess your more willing to pay $20 for it and keep a job going then going to one steel (if there's one near by) and getting some

  
Of course....still....that's one hell of a markup.

----------


## NZC

People will pay because its easier to transport than 6.0m lengths. More designed for the garden shed builder I guess.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Temtpting to get a price from a supplier and go get the 10% lower price from Bunnings hehe

----------


## OBBob

> Temtpting to get a price from a supplier and go get the 10% lower price from Bunnings hehe

  You and METRIX could start a new sport.   :Tongue:

----------

